# Lenovo B560 Deckel kaputt



## DAEF13 (19. März 2011)

Moin

mein Bruder hatte einen Fail mit seinem Laptop, wodurch der Deckel (wenn er zugeklappt ist, das obere Teil) an einer Ecke gebrochen ist.
Kann man die obere Abdeckung irgendwo einzeln nachkaufen, oder es reparieren lassen?
Was würdet ihr tun?

Sorry für die Sch... Qualität, aber mit'm Handy sind gute Bilder schwer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Vorraus


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2011)

Wie schafft man sowas? Sieht eher nach runtergefallen aus...

Für die T-Serie gibts Einzelteile, bei den Billigprodukten bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. März 2011)

Er hat ne Tür zu gemacht, hat sich umgedreht und dann ist das Teil da gegen geknallt; sagt er
Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, was er damit macht, aber sollte er damit mal Probleme bekommen bzw. funktioniert mal etwas nicht mehr werden die sicher sagen, dass es daran läge und es somit Eigenverschulden wäre.


----------



## rabe08 (19. März 2011)

Es sollte ein Ersatzteilkit von Lenovo geben. Generell ist es bei Lenovo so, dass das Deckelkit den kompletten Deckel inkl. Display enthält. Kosten sind so ca. 2/3 des Neupreises . Ich würd mir ein neues NB zulegen...


----------



## DAEF13 (19. März 2011)

Ein neues? Das ist ja grade mal 2 Monate alt und mit einem i3 hat es auch genug Power 

Aber könntest du mir einen Link zu dem Ersatzteilkit geben, falls vorhanden?


----------

